# New Michigan Silencer Ruling



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

With the recent AG ruling on Silencers being legal for residents of Michigan, does any one know if they will be legal for hunting? Some states say yes and others no


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Michigan hunting rules say you can not use a silencer or machine gun for hunting. It is not likely that this will ever change.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

If the hog populations explode....you can bet they will consider allowing suppressors (the correct name) for centerfire night hunting! A suppressed AR is a fantastic tool for night time predator control. Suppressors have a lot of legitimate uses. I'm optimistic that prices will come down...not a lot, but at least some. 

I wouldn't expect suppresors to be legal anytime soon for deer hunting etc. 

And hopefully people stop calling them silencers since they do not silence anything. To most folks, mention the word silencer and people conjure of images of Hollywood assasins armed with guns that make no noise. They are suppresors! They just lower the noise level they don't silence the gun.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Most people are uneducated in the matter.
I would really like to see them legalized for predator and varmint hunting. Unless they do legalize them for those uses I wont bother with them. If they do ill consider it.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Approved for hunting in Indiana today. I see no reason why we shouldn't pursue it here.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Would need legislative (not NRC) change. Contact a rep.


----------

